# FORT LAUDERDALE | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Fort Lauderdale * is a coastal city located in the U.S. state of Florida, 30 miles (48 km) north of Miami along the Atlantic Ocean. It is the county seat of and largest city in Broward County with a population of 182,760 as of the 2020 Census making it the tenth largest city in Florida. Along with Miami and Port St. Lucie, Fort Lauderdale is one of the three principal cities that comprise the Miami metropolitan area, which has a population of 6,166,488.

Known as the “Venice of America," Fort Lauderdale has 165-miles of inland waterways across the city. In addition to tourism, Fort Lauderdale has a diversified economy including marine, manufacturing, finance, insurance, real estate, high technology, avionics/aerospace, film, and television production.

Population : 182,760

Location in Florida State :


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ombelle *

Proposed.

Back in May , a New York developer submitted plans to build a massive twin-tower apartment project in Fort Lauderdale called Ombelle.

Ombelle is proposed to include:


1,100 apartments
11,217 square feet of commercial/retail
1,100 parking spaces, in a 9-story podium mostly lined with residential
The developer told the SFBJ that the units would be premium rental apartments, with a condo-like experience and large amenity spaces.

Both towers are proposed to rise 43 stories, with the top of the structures at 525 feet above ground and a roof height of 493 feet above ground

Brightline’s Fort Lauderdale station is around a ten minute walk from the project site.

Dependable Equities is the developer.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Fort Lauderdale´s Tallest Tower.*

Proposed.

Plans have been submitted for yet another Fort Lauderdale tower that is taller than any existing building in the city.

The new tower is planned at 633 SE 3rd Avenue, with:


830 multifamily units
12,798 square feet of commercial use
951 parking spaces, in a 10-level garage
The top off height of the roof is planned at 530 feet, with the top of structure planned at 563 feet.

No name has been given yet for the development.

ODA Architecture is designing the tower.

Dependable Equities is the developer.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Broward Crossing.*

Approved.

Broward Crossing, a 4.2-acre mixed use mega development proposed for Downtown Fort Lauderdale has been approved by the City Commission last year.

The proposal for Broward Crossing calls for the construction of 4 mixed-use towers with up to 1,300 residential units, office and retail spaces, and potentially a hotel. Details on the heights and floor count of the structures have not been revealed, but based on the available conceptual renderings, they could rise as high as 50-stories or so. The current tallest building in Broward County is 100 Las Olas, which rises to 499-feet spanning 46 stories, so approvals for heights near 500-feet is not too far-fetched. The addresses appear to be bounded by SW 6th Ave. to the west, SW 2nd St. to the south, SW 2nd Ave. to the east, and West Broward Blvd. to the north, potentially spanning 4 city blocks.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Excuse me, but isn't this city from Metro Miami thread?








MIAMI | Projects & Construction


++THIS THREAD IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION NOW++ Miami / Florida Story I started this thread over a year ago. Much happened last year and this year, so it's time for a major update. A lot of projects are finished already as you can see in QuantumX's great updates. I will add a complete list of...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Why not a separate FTL thread ? The city is exploding with development.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Wendel 26 said:


> Excuse me, but isn't this city from Metro Miami thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know , i think that thread is only focused in Miami only.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*300 West Broward Boulevard.*

Proposed.

Plans to build Fort Lauderdale’s tallest building have been submitted to the Development Review Committee for 300 West Broward Boulevard, a 48-story mixed-use development proposed to rise in Downtown Fort Lauderdale.

Fort Lauderdale’s potential future tallest building would rise approximately 546-feet to the roof level, or 558-feet if you were to include the bulkhead level. The structure would be comprised of 1,732,535 square feet of new construction including 956 residential units, 23,752 square feet of commercial space, 23,855 square feet of amenities, and 1,031 parking spaces all built over a 2.3-acre lot.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*3000 Waterside*

Proposed

3000 Waterside is a luxury housing development planned for Fort Lauderdale, FL. The $61 million project’s still in its infancy. However, when completed, it’ll deliver three 15-story towers comprising 103 units. Per Vickie Real Estate, 3000 Waterside will reach completion in 2025.

Housing options include condos and townhomes. There are 100 condos, measuring 1,599 square feet to 4,817 square feet each. Condos range from one-bedroom layout plans with dens to three-bedroom options.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*11 Andrews*

Proposed

Plans for a new 47-story mixed-use tower named 11 Andrews have been submitted to Fort Lauderdale’s Design Review Committee (DRC) for review. The project is designed by CUBE 3 with Witkin Hults + Partners as the landscape architect and is being proposed by Miami Beach-based Bachow Ventures managed by Noah Bachow. The building would rise approximately 479-feet to the roof, or 499-feet to the mechanical screen, and would yield an estimated 732,000 square feet of space including 425 residential units, 7,400 square feet of commercial space and 425 parking spaces.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Benjamin*

Proposed

Site plans have been filed for The Benjamin, a 30-story, tw0-tower mixed-use development proposed for 777 Southeast 3rd Avenue in Downtown Fort Lauderdale. Designed by FSMY Architects + Planners for New York-Based developer The Benjamin Companies, the massive 1,170,112-square-foot superstructure would top off at approximately 341 feet and yield 542 residential units, 13,764 square feet of commercial space and 801 parking spaces. Architectural Alliance Landscape is serving as the landscape architect, Botek Thurlow Engineering is the civil engineer and Michael S. Wiener is the land use attorney. Fort Lauderdale’s Development Review Committee will consider plans for The Benjamin this upcoming Tuesday, August 23rd.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*200 West Broward Boulevard *

Proposed

K-A 200 Broward JV LLC, a joint venture by Aimco, a Denver-based multifamily-focused real estate investment and development firm, and Kushner, a New York-based real estate developer, is requesting site plan approvals for 200 West Broward Boulevard, a 48-story, nearly 579-foot-tall mixed-use building proposed for a prime 1.08-acre site along W. Broward Boulevard between Southwest 2nd and 3rd Avenues. 

The 618,084-square-foot tower would sit atop a 305,905-square-foot podium and comprise 430,298 square feet of residential space across 381 units, 7,527 square feet of commercial space, 180,000 square feet of combined amenity, tenant storage and service spaces, and 8 levels of parking for 434 vehicles. The building would become the tallest in Fort Lauderdale if approved and built, surpassing the planned 558-foot-tall 300 W. Broward tower next door, and representing one of four towers in the works for Broward Crossing, a 1,300 unit mixed-use development with office, retail and a potential hotel.


----------



## APOQUINDO (Jul 17, 2007)

FLL is booming! And specially West Las Olas has changed for the better lately


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Selene Oceanfront Residences
//*
































































*One River
//


























*

*DNA Towers*
*//







*


























​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tavistock Development Plans Three 480-Foot-Tall Towers At Pier Sixty-Six In Fort Lauderdale.*

*Proposed*

Orlando-based real estate developer Tavistock Development Company has revealed preliminary plans for three conceptual luxury high rises at Pier Sixty-Six in Fort Lauderdale. Designed by renown architecture firm Arquitectonica, the towers would rise 480-feet over the marina and Stranahan River – two south of the 17th Street causeway and one west of the Pier Sixty-Six Hotel; the additional towers would yield 130 units each, with four on each floor


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Merrimac Ventures Files Plans For 30-Story ArtsPark Lofts In Flagler Village, Fort Lauderdale.*

*Proposed*

Fort Lauderdale’s Development Review Committee (DRC) is scheduled to consider and review plans for ArtsPark Lofts, a 30-story mixed-use multifamily and commercial development proposed for 407 North Andrews Avenue in Flagler Village near the Brightline Fort Lauderdale Station. Designed by FSMY Architects & Planners with landscape architecture and civil engineering by KEITH and developed by Merrimac Ventures (Merrimac), a Fort Lauderdale-based development firm led by brothers Dev and Nitin Motwani, the project comprises 396,757 square feet of space including 289 residential units, 1,914 square feet of commercial space and a 6-story parking garage integrated into the podium for 359 vehicles.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*$90 Million Renovation And Expansion Of Swimming Hall Of Fame.*

Proposed.

Hall Of Fame Partners, a partnership between Capital Group P3 and Hensel Phelps Construction Company have submitted a proposal to redevelop Fort Lauderdale’s International Swimming Hall of Fame in Central Beach. Located at 1 Hall of Fame Drive and 501 Sea Breeze Boulevard, the $90 million renovation and expansion is comprised of the construction of two new five story towers: a 105-foot-tall museum on the west side of the peninsula and a 94-story welcome center on the east side. The development will include a ballroom with a rooftop restaurant, a covered teaching pool, and 20,000 square feet of museum space. as well as a cafe, office and commercial space, and parking for 202 vehicles.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Greater Fort Lauderdale/Broward County Convention Center.*

Proposed.

After year of planning and work, progress is visible as you pass by the Greater Fort Lauderdale/Broward County Convention Center. 

The $1.3 billion project is scheduled to be completed in 2025, and changes to the county-owned venue are becoming apparent.

There’s also a change at the center’s helm; a new general manager is taking over, and he’s someone who has experience with redeveloped, reimagined public event and convention spaces. Charles Beirne has been appointed by ASM Global, the event and venue management company that runs the convention center, as the center’s general manager.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Related Group Proposes 45-Story ‘Las Olas Condominiums’ At 521 E. Las Olas Blvd. In Fort Lauderdale.








*













































Related Group Proposes 45-Story 'Las Olas Condominiums' At 521 E. Las Olas Blvd. In Fort Lauderdale - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Muse*

Proposed.


----------

